# משום ש vs. בגלל vs. כי



## אדם

Are משום ש and בגלל interchangable? They are both "because of" right? How do these compare to כי (which I think is only "because"?)

Here is what I think would work, with the same sentence but different ways. Tell me if it's right.


אני לא רוצה לאכול, משום שאוכל אכלתי
אני לא רוצה לאכול, בגלל אוכל אכלתי
אני לא רוצה לאכול, כי אני אכלתי אוכל
​


----------



## eshcar

Hauser said:


> Are משום ש and בגלל interchangable? They are both "because of" right? How do these compare to כי (which I think is only "because"?)
> 
> Here is what I think would work, with the same sentence but different ways. Tell me if it's right.
> 
> 
> אני לא רוצה לאכול, משום שאכלתי.
> אני לא רוצה לאכול, בגלל אוכל אכלתי
> אני לא רוצה לאכול, כי אכלתי​


 
Your first and third sentences were good, just a needed a little rearranging (you say אכלתי אוכל and not אוכל אכלתי). You wouldn't say אכלתי אוכל, though, you'd either say אכלתי משהו or specify what exactly you ate (for example אכלתי ארוחת ערב) or just say אכלתי כבר.

The second sentence isn't correct - you have to say בגלל ש (formally, you're not supposed to say בגלל ש, but everybody say it all the time, so feel free to use it).
If you want to use בגלל and not בגלל ש, it has to be followed by a noun. For example:
הבגדים שלי נרטבו בגלל הגשם.​
you can also say:​הבגדים שלי נרטבו בגלל שירד גשם​but you can see that בגלל ש is followed by a complete sentence.​ 
A note about registers - משום ש is very formal, and you'd mostly use it only in writing. בגלל ש and כי are the 'normal' way of saying 'because'. 
Oh, and one last thing - you can't start a sentence with כי, but you can do it with בגלל ש. Sם:​ 
בגלל שלא באת, הלכתי הביתה.
כי לא באת, הלכתי הביתה.​but both of these sentences work:​הלכתי הביתה בגלל שלא באת.
הלכתי הביתה כי לא באת.​


----------



## Mjolnir

You can also use כיוון ש instead of בגלל ש (and you can start a sentence with it).


----------



## cfu507

eshcar said:


> Your first and third sentences were good, just a needed a little rearranging (you say אכלתי אוכל and not אוכל אכלתי). You wouldn't say אכלתי אוכל, though, you'd either say אכלתי משהו or specify what exactly you ate (for example אכלתי ארוחת ערב) or just say אכלתי כבר.
> 
> The second sentence isn't correct - you have to say בגלל ש (formally, you're not supposed to say בגלל ש, but everybody say it all the time, so feel free to use it).
> If you want to use בגלל and not בגלל ש, it has to be followed by a noun. For example:
> הבגדים שלי נרטבו בגלל הגשם.​
> you can also say:​הבגדים שלי נרטבו בגלל שירד גשם​but you can see that בגלל ש is followed by a complete sentence.​
> A note about registers - משום ש is very formal, and you'd mostly use it only in writing. בגלל ש and כי are the 'normal' way of saying 'because'.
> Oh, and one last thing - you can't start a sentence with כי, but you can do it with בגלל ש. Sם:​
> בגלל שלא באת, הלכתי הביתה.
> כי לא באת, הלכתי הביתה.​but both of these sentences work:​הלכתי הביתה בגלל שלא באת.​
> הלכתי הביתה כי לא באת.​


 
צר לי, אבל בגלל ש... זה שגוי. אחרי בגלל לא יבוא ש...​ 
You can say:
הלכתי הביתה מפני שלא באת
הלכתי הביתה כי לא באת
הלכתי הביתה בגלל אי בואך
הבגדים שלי נרטבו בגלל טפטוף הגשם / הגשם שירד
הבגדים שלי נרטבו כי ירד גשם
הבגדים שלי נרטבו מפני שירד גשם​ 
Saying בגלל ש is wrong.
You cannot say:​הלכתי הביתה בגלל שלא באת
הבגדים שלי נרטבו בגלל שירד גשם​ 



Mjolnir said:


> You can also use כיוון ש instead of בגלל ש (and you can start a sentence with it).


 
You can also say:
מכיוון ש
And there are more


----------



## Mjolnir

בגלל ש is "formally wrong", but it's widely used in spoken and even written Hebrew (major news sites use it!).
If you don't want to use it, use כיוון ש like I suggested above, or any of cfu's other suggestions.


----------



## eshcar

cfu507 said:


> צר לי, אבל בגלל ש... זה שגוי. אחרי בגלל לא יבוא ש...​


 

אין על מה להצטער, היות שכבר ציינתי בגוף ההודעה שלי שמדובר ב'שגיאה' מבחינה פורמלית - (formally, you're not supposed to say בגלל ש, but everybody say it all the time, so feel free to use it).​ 




> You can also say:
> מכיוון ש
> היות ו
> And there are more


אגב, אם כבר בשגיאות פורמליות עסקינן - 'היות ו' איננה צורה תקנית מבחינה פורמלית. השימוש הנכון הוא 'היות ש'. ראי תת-סעיף 'שימוש נכון בשי"ן מחברת' בלינק הבא:http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/ויקיפדיה:לשון​


----------



## אדם

So:


כיוון שאכלתי, אני לא רעב.
זרקתי את הכדור,אבל לא תפס את הכדור, כי הוא רע!
בגלל שאותו רע, לא זרקתי את הכדור! (וגם עם "משום ש"?)
​
Would that work?

"Because I ate, I am not hungry."
"I threw the ball, but he didn't catch the ball, because he is bad!"
"Because he's bad, he didn't catch the ball."

For just saying normal "because," should I just use כי?


----------



## eshcar

Hauser said:


> So:
> 
> 
> כיוון שאכלתי, אני לא רעב.
> זרקתי את הכדור,אבל הוא לא תפס את הכדור, כי הוא רע!
> בגלל שהוא רע, לא זרקתי את הכדור! (וגם עם "משום ש"?)​
> 
> Would that work?
> 
> "Because I ate, I am not hungry."
> "I threw the ball, but he didn't catch the ball, because he is bad!"
> "Because he's bad, he didn't catch the ball."
> 
> For just saying normal "because," should I just use כי?


 
All your sentences are correct, just notice the 2 minor adjustments I made - In the second sentence, you left out the subject of תפס (i.e. הוא), and in the third, you replaced הוא with אותו (remember that you use אותו only when referring to the direct object of a verb).

And yes, for 'normal' "because", you can just use כי.


----------



## אדם

Alright. I didn't include the subject of תפס, because I thought that it was implied with the word, like in אכלתי, where it implies that I (a male) ate food. I guess I was wrong though.


----------



## eshcar

i have an explanation for you about when to leave out the subject (really simple)- but you'll have to open another thread for it...
sorry


----------



## אדם

Haha alright, I will. 



cfu507 said:


> You can also say:
> מכיוון ש



Why use a mem in this case, and not just say כיוון?

Is it spelled כיוון when there aren't vowels, and כיון when there are? Like עכשו and עכשיו?

And how do you pronounce that? Is it "Kyvan"?


מכיוון שאכלתי, אני לא רעב.
אני לא רוצה לזרוק את הכדור, כי אני רע.
משום שאני רע, אני לא רוצה לזרוק את הכדור.

זה טוב?
​


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Hauser said:


> Why use a mem in this case, and not just say כיוון?


כיוון ש and מכיוון ש mean the same thing, you can use them both in the same way.


Hauser said:


> Is it spelled כיוון when there aren't vowels, and כיון when there are? Like עכשו and עכשיו?


Yes. You can even spell it כון, if you use nikud, but it's not a form you will see much.



Hauser said:


> And how do you pronounce that? Is it "Kyvan"?


Kevan
Mikevan


Hauser said:


> מכיוון שאכלתי, אני לא רעב.
> אני לא רוצה לזרוק את הכדור, כי אני רע.
> משום שאני רע, אני לא רוצה לזרוק את הכדור.​
> זה טוב?​


זה טוב מאוד, אבל:​The way you used רע here, makes the sentence mean that you don't want to throw the ball because you are evil or mean. I'm assuming you want to say that you are not good at throwing balls. In this case use גרוע or לא טוב.​


----------



## אדם

Thanks for the correction בעל-חלומות.

Would all of those things be a common way of saying what I wanted I intended to?

Also, how formal is משום ש? Very, or only a bit?


----------



## sawyeric1

I got this from a lesson on LingQ. Is it wrong?

M. I like the winter anyway
אני בכל זאת אוהב את החורף

F. Why?
למה?

M. Because there’s something romantic about winter
כי בחורף יש משהו רומנטי


----------



## amikama

No, it's correct.
If the conversation isn't too formal, M. could also say בגלל שבחורף...‏ with the same meaning. In this case they are interchangeable.


----------



## sawyeric1

eshcar said:


> you can't start a sentence with כי


----------



## Drink

But that's not really a sentence. It's a continuation of the previous sentence: אני אוהב את החורף כי בחורף יש משהו רומנטי. Similarly in English, "Because there is something romantic about winter" is not a complete sentence.


----------



## sawyeric1

Are there times when כי and -בגלל ש aren't interchangeable?


----------



## elroy

Yes.  כי has other meanings, other than "because."  But if the meaning is "because," then they're interchangeable as far as I know.


----------

